
ODROID-W – Raspberry Pi compatible board with smaller form factor - rcarmo
http://hardkernel.com/main/products/prdt_info.php?g_code=G140610189490
======
lovelearning
Very interesting board!

Right now, powering a Raspi with batteries, without desoldering the onboard
regulator, requires an external regulator circuit, preferably a switched one.
This board seems to eliminate the need for such an external regulated circuit.
Inbuilt RTC is also a plus.

From what I can tell, this is more powerful and cheaper than the Raspi compute
module too.

However, on the minus side, I don't see anything said about its audio
capabilities. Is the audio subsystem of Raspi - from driver to userland -
supported at all?

